# الخمر فى المسيحية...!!



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*بسم ربنا يسوع



يتهم البعض المسيحية بأنها تبيح الخمر، ويحاولون إثبات ذلك بعدة ادعاءات منها:

الاتهامات.

1ـ تحويل المسيح الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل (يوحنا إصحاح 2)


2ـ يقولون أنه مكتوب في الإنجيل (قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة)


3ـ يقولون أن الكنيسة تستخدم الخمر في التناول.


فدعونا نرد على هذه الادعاءات.



الاتهام الأول


تحويل الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل
يقول المعترضون أن المسيح حول الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل وهذا دليل على إباحة المسيحية للخمر.!!

الـــــرد


إن من يقرأ هذه المعجزة في الكتاب المقدس يدرك أن هذه الخمر التي حولت من الماء:


1ـ قد أفاقت السكارى: (يو2: 9و10) إذ نقرأ: "فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمرا … دعا رئيس المتكأ العريس وقال له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن"


والملاحظ أن الذي يشرب الخمر تتخدر مناطق الحس في فمه، فبعد قدر معين من الخمر لا يحس بطعم الخمر، ولكن رئيس المتكأ عندما ذاق الماء المتحول إلى خمر فاق من سكره وميز طعم الخمر الجيدة فكأنه استرد حاسة التذوق. وهكذا عتب على العريس قائلا له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن"


إذن فهي خمر غير عادية لا تسكر بل على العكس تفيق. فمن يتهم المسيحية بإباحة الخمر استنادا على هذه الحادثة فهو غير محق.


2ـ والواقع أن هذا الماء المتحول إلى خمر إنما يرمز للامتلاء بالروح القدس: حيث يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس (إصحاح 5: 18) "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح".


فقد ربط الرسول بين الخمر والامتلاء بالروح القدس، الذي يعطي مفاعيل أسمى مما تعطي الخمر العادية حيث يفيق السكارى من مشروبات العالم الغاشة، وينعش حياتهم ليشعروا بنعمة الله.


الاتهام الثاني


يقولون أنه مكتوب في الإنجيل (قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة

الــرد(1)

 الواقع أن هذه العبارة التي يستخدمونها هي عبارة محرفة وليست "قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة"، وإنما صحة الآية هي هكذا: "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس إصحاح 5: 23)


(2) وواضح من هذه الآية أن تيموثاس كان يعاني من أمراض وأسقام كثيرة في المعدة. 


(1)وكانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا ..." (لوقا 10: 34).


(2) إذن فوصية بولس الرسول لتيموثاوس باستعمال خمر قليل هو للعلاج من الأسقام الكثيرة، وليس لمجرد التلذذ بشرب الخمر.


رأيت عزيزي القارئ أن هذا الاتهام أيضا هو اتهام باطل لا أساس له من الصحة.



الاتهام الثالث


استخدام الخمر في التناول


يقولون أن الكنيسة تستخدم الخمر في التناول. ويدللون بذلك على زعمهم بأن المسيحية تبيح شرب الخمر!!


الــرد 


الواقع أن السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه في إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا: "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية" (يو15: 1) 


(2) وقال أيضا عن أتباعه: "أنتم الأغصان" (يو15: 5)


(3) وكما تسري عصارة الكرمة في الأغصان لتغذيها، هكذا اتخذ السيد المسيح عصارة الكرمة لتشير إلى دمه المقدس الذي نتناوله فيسري في عروقنا ليقدس دماءنا وكياننا الداخلي كله.


(4) إذن فالسيد المسيح لم يعطنا عصير الكرمة لنتلذذ به ونسكر به، بل أعطاه لنا لهدف مقدس كسر طاهر لا يدركه إلا المؤمنون.


الخمر ورأي الكتاب المقدس


وأحب أن أسجل لك عزيزي القارئ رأي الكتاب المقدس عن الخمر وتعاطيها.
أولاً: درجات تعاطي الخمر


بقراءتنا في سفر الأمثال الاصحاح الثالث والعشرين نجد أن هناك ثلاث درجات لتعاطي الخمو هي: 


(1) الدرجة الأولى: درجة الإدمان: 


وهذه الدرجة واضحة في الآيات التالية: "لمن الويل لمن الشقاوة لمن المخاصمات لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر،"(أم 23 :29و30)


(2) الدرجة الثانية: درجة الشرب فقط: 


إذ تقول الآية الثلاثون "... لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ ... للذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج" (أم23: 30)


(3) الدرجة الثالثة:
مجرد النظر إليها: (31) "لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها (تألقت) في الكأس وساغت (سالت) مرقرقة. في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان".


(4) الدرجة الرابعة: عدم الجلوس مع الشاربين:


(أم 23: 20) "لا تكن بين شريبي الخمر بين المتلفين أجسادهم"


ولعلك لاحظت يا عزيزي أن الله قد نهى عن كل هذه المراحل. ومن هذا ندرك أن الخمر غير محللة في الكتاب المقدس.


ثانياً: امتداح الرب لعدم شرب الخمر


لقد وضح الرب في سفر أرميا مدحه لعدم شرب الخمر إذ قال:
"ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى أرميا قائلة: هكذا قال رب الجنود .. اذهب وقل لرجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم قد أقيم كلام يوناداب بن ركاب الذي أوصى به بنيه أن لا يشربوا خمرا، فلم يشربوا إلى هذا اليوم لأنهم سمعوا وصية أبيهم. وأنا قد كلمتكم مبكرا ومكلما ولم تسمعوا لي". (إر35: 12ـ 14)


يعاتب الرب شعبه هنا بطاعة أبناء يوناداب لوصية أبيهم بعد شرب الخمر، أما هذا الشعب فلا يطيع وصايا الرب!!

ثالثاً: نهى الرب عن السكر بالخمر


نعود فنذكر بقول الرب على لسان بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح" (إصحاح 5: 18).


ونهي الرب عن السكر بالخمر يتبعه وصية إيجابية للامتلاء بالروح القدس.


والواقع أن الإنسان الذي ذاق حلاوة المسيح وسكر بخمر حبه وامتلأ بروح قدسه لا يفكر في تعاطي الخمر بكل أنواعها ودرجاتها، مهما كانت لذتها، هذا ما يوضحه الكتاب المقدس بقوله: "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل

و كمان فى رأى وهو 


- المسيحية لا تحرم المادة على الاطلاق اياً كانت .... والخمر احد المواد

2- المسيحية تحرم الفعل او الاستخدام السئ للمادة ... فالمادة فى جوهرها ليست حرام ولكن الاستخدام السيئ لها هو المحرم

3- ولنقرب هذا المفهوم .....دعنا نقول الى اى شخص يتهم المسيحية بتحليل الخرم الاتى..... هل السيكينة حلال ام حرام...سؤال غريب اليس كذلك ولكن المغزى من وراء استخدامه هام جداً.... فالسكينة ليست حرام مطلقاً ....فقد استخدمها فى قطع الاكل او اللحم او قد استخدمها فى القتل .... فالسكينة ليست محرمة بل القتل هو المحرم

4- هكذا الخمر ايضاً ..... فالسكر هو المحرم وتغيب العقل هو المحرم ...اما الخمر نفسها فليست حرام .....

5- ودعنا نقول لمن يتهم المسيحية بتحليل الخمر الاتى ... هذا اذا استخدمت الخمر فى السكر محرم ... واذا استخدمت ادوية الحكة المخدرة فى السكر ليس بحرام....

يحتاج هذا الموضوع الى نظرة اعمق واشمل 

فالكل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق
وكل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تبنى
وكل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن لا يتسلط عليها منها شئ



اما اية الوصفة الطبية فهى كالاتى : 
(23)لاَ تَشْرَبِ الْمَاءَ فَقَطْ بَعْدَ الآنَ. وَإِنَّمَا خُذْ قَلِيلاً مِنَ الْخَمْرِ مُدَاوِياً مَعِدَتَكَ وَأَمْرَاضَكَ الَّتِي تُعَاوِدُكَ كَثِيراً. 
رسالة تيموثاوس الاولى 5-23 

الاية من الوضوح جدا وليست بحاجة الى تفسير لشخص جهبذ ينتقد المسيحية حتى نوضح له انها للاغراض طبية ... وحتى الان الفاضل فان جميع ادوية الربو والكحة وبعض ادوية المعدة تحتوى على نسبة لا بأس بها من الكحول لهذا انصحك كل المسلمين بالاحجام عنها تماما


واذا تحدث بعضهم عن القليل ومقداره ....يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: 
يليق بالإنسان العادي أن يتحفظ من السًكر من كل جانب، فكم بالأكثر يلزم بالجندي (الروحي) الذي يعيش بين السيوف، ويتعرض لسفك دمه والقتل... 
اى ان الشخص المسيحى العادى يجب الا يقرب الخمر فما بالك بشخص تلميذ لاحد تلاميذ السيد المسيح ... والاية واضحة فهى عبارة عن وصفة طبية ... لا يجوز ان يستخدمها اى شخص بل هى للمريض فقط ليست لاى شخص ... وعادة فان جرعة الدواء بكميات مقننة ومحسوبه .. 
فهو لن يتسغل الرخصة المسموحة له بان يتناول جرعات كبيرة ولان الاية توضح الكمية ( قليلا ) وهى كلمة عربية اعتقد ان معناها لا يخفى عليك .. فمثلا اذا ذهب شخص للطبيب واعطاه الطبيب زجاجة الدواء فى حجم ( زجاجة 1 لتر ) قائلا له عندما تحس بالتعب خذ قليلا من هذه الزجاجة ... هل يشرب منها فنجانا مثلا ام ياخذ منها ملعقة ... 

ويمكننا ان نلخص ما سبق فى : 
1- واضح من هذه الآية أن تيموثاس كان يعاني من أمراض وأسقام كثيرة في المعدة. 
2- كانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا ..." (لوقا 10: 34). اذا فالخمر كانت تستخدم فى ذلك الوقت كعلاج وليس فقط كمادة مسكرة 
3- إذن فوصية بولس الرسول لتيموثاوس باستعمال خمر قليل هو للعلاج من الأسقام الكثيرة، وليس لمجرد التلذذ بشرب الخمر . 
ولا مجال للاعتراض على هذا التصريح، لا من الناحية الطبية أو الدينية، لأن الكحول الموجود في الخمر نافع لبعض أمراض المعدة إذا أُخذ بكمية قليلة، كما قال الرسول، ولأن الخمر من حيث هي مادة، ليس فيها شر، لكن الشر هو في سوء استعمالها - مثلها في ذلك مثل الأفيون، فإنه يُستعمل علاجاً في بعض الأمراض، ولكن إذا استعمل ك- مكيف كان شراً وإثماً. 
ولقد ذكر ان العرب الاوائل قد استخدموا الخمور كدواء حتى اتى ال***** حائلا و استخدامها كدواء ... ويمكنك التاكد بنفسك من هذه المعلومة فى المواضع التى تحرم استخدام الخمر كدواء بكتب التفسير لديكم ...

ولعل هذا يتضح من الاتى :
ان الكلمة المترجمة " الخمر " يقابلها في اللغة العبرية عشر كلمات تدل على عشرة أنواع من الخمر، وأهمها : 
1- ياين : وهو عصير العنب الطازج . ( غير مسكر ) 
2- تشمار : وهو عصير العنب المركّز . ( غير مسكر ) 
3- مثيخار : وهو عصير العنب المخمّر . ( مسكر ) 
و فى كنيستى قال الخادم انا خمر المقصود بها فى عرس قانا الجليل مترجم فى اللغات الاخرى بعصير .
ويمكن أن نستنتج من أقوال العرب أيضاً أن كلمة الخمر تُطلق على سائل العنب الطازج وعلى المسكر معاً، وأن كلمة العنب عندهم هي نفس الكلمة التي تُطلق على الخمر عند غيرهم، فقد جاء في (مختار الصحاح ص310) السلاف ما سال من عصير العنب، قبل أن يُعصر . ثم جاء بعد ذلك ويسمى الخمر سلافاً . وجاء في أحد القواميس الوين، هو العنب الأسود وهذه الكلمة هي بعينها المستعملة في اللغات الأجنبية للدلالة على الخمر، فلا يغيب عنا أنه إذا وردت في الكتاب المقدس آية تدل على فائدة شرب الخمر، كان الغرض من الخمر فيها هو نتاج الكرمة النافع للجسم، واذا وردت آية عن ضرر شرب الخمر، كان الغرض من الخمر فيها هو النوع المسكر .


ما هو موقف الدين المسيحي من شرب الخمر؟ 

- إن هذا السؤال شائك إلى حد ما، إذ قد يسيء البعض تفسير الإجابة عليه نظراً لأن كل إنسان ينظر إليه من زاويته الخاصة، لذا نرجو القارئ الكريم عدم إساءة فهم الإجابة والتروّي قبل الحكم، وفي حال الشك استطلاع رأي الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد. 

لقد ورد ذكر الخمر في أكثر من موضع في الكتاب المقدس، وكان الخمر يُصنع من العنب (إرميا 9:6). وكان عصير العنب يستعمل بعد عصره بطرق مختلفة كشراب فاكهة غير مختمر، أو كخمرة بعد التخمير، أو كخلّ بعد زيادة التخمير. وكان الخمر المصنوع من العنب يستعمل لأغراض مختلفة أيضاً وفي مناسبات مختلفة. فكان يُستعمل مثلاً لتطهير الجروح، كما كان يُقدم كشراب في الحفلات والولائم والأفراح. وكان يُستعمل أيضاً في الهيكل لأغراض دينية، كما كان يوصف قليل منه كدواء، كما ورد على لسان بولس الرسول عندما قال لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (1تيموثاوس 23:5). وإن الكتاب المقدس لم يحرّم الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً، كما أنه لو يحرم الطعام والشراب على أنواعه لأسباب دينية تحول دخول الإنسان ملكوت الله. فقال يسوع بهذا الصدد: "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجّس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجّس الإنسان" (متى 11:15). 

ولكن يظهر أن الناس على مر العصور أساءوا استعمال الخمر فحذّرهم الله ووبّخهم على ذلك في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد. 

في العهد القديم 1 - ورد في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "الخمر مستهزئة، المسكر عجاج، ومن يترنّح بهما فليس بحكيم" (أمثال 1:20). 

2 - وورد عن الخمر أيضاً في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب، لمن ازمهرار العينين، للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج. لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرّت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس، وساغت مرقرقة، في الآخر تلسع كالحيّة وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أمثال 29:23-31). 

3 - وورد في سفر إشعياء النبي: "ويل للأبطال على شرب الخمر، ولذوي القدرة على مزج السكر" (إشعياء 22:5). 

4 - ويقول هوشع النبي: "الزنى والخمر والسلافة تخلب القلب" (هوشع 11:4). 

والمعروف أن الخمر تلعب برأس شاربها، لذلك كان لا يسمح للكاهن في العهد القديم أن يشرب منها عند ممارسة الخدمة المقدسة (لاويين 9:10) كما أنه لم يكن لائقاً للقضاة أن يشربوا منها عند جلوسهم في مجالس القضاء (أمثال 4:31-5 وإشعياء 7:28). وقد أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن في شرب الخمر مضرّة فقال محذّراً: "لا تكن بين شرَّيبيّ الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم" (أمثال 20:23). وأن الكتاب المقدس ينهي أيضاً عن السكر بالخمر، وعلم أن السكر به خطية فقال: "ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يتبعون المسكر، للمتأخرين في العتمة تلهبهم الخمر" (إشعياء 11:5). 

وقد ورد في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس ما يلي: 

1 - "إن كان أحد سكيراً.. لا تخالطوا ولا تؤاكلوا مثل هذا" (1كورنثوس 11:5). 

2 - ويقول أيضاً: "وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى وعهارة، دعارة .. حسد، قتل، سكر.. إن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله" (غلاطية 19:5-21). 

3 - كما أن الكتاب المقدس ينهي عن السكر فيقول: "ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذؤي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أفسس 18:5). وبهذا نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس يشدّد على عدم السكر بالخمر، وبناء عليه فإن الدين المسيحي ينهي عن السكر بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، مع العلم أن البعض يجيز شرب القليل منه ولا سيما في المناسبات الاجتماعية، مع التحفّظ والانتباه إلى عدم السكر به. 

4 - كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الشمامسة يجب ألا يكونوا مولعين بالخمر الكثير بقوله: "كذلك يجب أن يكون الشمامسة ذوي وقار لا ذوي لسانين، غير مولعين بالخمر الكثير، ولا طماعين بالربح القبيح" (1تيموثاوس 8:3). 

5 - ويفيد الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أنه يجب على الأسقف ألا يكون من مدمني الخمر بقوله: "فيجب أن يكون الأسقف بلا لوم، بعل امرأة واحدة، صاحياً عاقلاً محتشماً، مضيفاً للغرباء صالحاً للتعليم، غير مدمن الخمر.. الخ" (1تيموثاوس 2:3-3). 

والخلاصة أن الدين المسيحي لا يحرم شرب الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً بمعنى أن مجرد شربه يعتبر خطية. ولكنه يحذّر من مضارّه إذا شُرب بكثرة، ومن الإدمان عليه أو السكر به، كما يحذّر الدين المسيحي من التعلق بشرب الخمر أو الشرب منه بكثرة لأن عواقبه وخيمة. كما أن الكتاب المقدس يحذّرنا من كل شيء يمكن أن يؤذي أجسادنا لأنها هياكل للروح القدس حسب قول الكتاب المقدس "أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكلٌ للروح القدس" (1كورنثوس 19:6). 

يقولون أنه مكتوب في الإنجيل (قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة)

رد البابا قداسة البابا شنودة 

لا توجد آية في الكتاب بهذا المنطوق المحرف الشائع بين العامة
.
إنما حدث أن القديس تيموثاوس الأسقف تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول كان يشكو من عدة أمراض في جهازه الهضمي،

وقيل إنه كان مريضاً أيضاً بمرض الاستسقاء. وقد وصف له الرسول أن يمتنع عن شرب الماء الكثير، وأن يتناول ـ كعلاج لحالته الخاصة ـ قليلاً من الخمـر. وهكذا قال له: لا تكن فيما بعد شريب ماء. بل استعمل خمراً قليلاً، من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة"
(1تي5: 23)

ونلاحظ هنا أننا أمام مريض معين، له مرض خاص، يحتاج إلى علاج خاص يناسب حالته، في وقت لم تكن الصيدلة قد وصلت إلى ما وصلت إليه من رقي وعلم كما في عصرنا
الحاضر .. وكانت الخمر تستعمل وقتذاك كعلاج

إذن فلم يصدر الكتاب حكماً عاماً، بأن القليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة، وإنما قدم الرسول
علاجاً لحالة خاصة

فإن كنت في نفس حالة تيموثاوس، وفي نفس عصره، لكانت هذه النصيحة تناسبك. أما الآن، فحتى لو كانت لك نفس أمراض القديس تيموثاوس، فإن الطب والصيدلة يقدمان لك ما وصل
إليه العلم الحديث من أدوية علاجية

نلاحظ في قصة ألسامري الصالح، أنه لما وجد رجلاً جريحاً ملقى في الطريق، ضمد جراحاته، وصب عليها زيتاً وخمراً" (لو10: 34) .. كان الكحول الموجود في الخمر يُستخدم
كعلاج لكي يكوي الجرح، ويمنع النزيف 

إذن كل ما نفهمه من النصيحة التي وجهت إلى القديس تيموثاوس: أن الخمر وُصفت كعلاج وليس كمزاج وفي حالة خاصة 

والمسألة مسألة ضمير: هل كل من يتناولها حالياً ، يأخذها كمجرد علاج لا غير، ينطبق على حالته هو بالذات، ولا يجد لنفسه علاجاً مناسباً سواه؟​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الخمر فى المسيحية...!!*

++كل ما خلقه الله ، ليس نجساً فى ذاته ، بل إن الخروج على وصية الله هو الخطية وهو النجاسة .
++ كل ما فى الخليقة -- كما قال أحد القديسين فى مناظرات يوحنا كاسيان -- هو مادة خام ، وطريقة إستعمالنا لها هو الذى يحدد إن كانت خيراً أم شراً ، طريقة إستعمال المال هو الذى يجعله خيراً أم شراً ، طريقة إستخدام طاقات الجسد هو الذى يجعلها خيراً أم شراً ، فالزواج خير والزنى شر ، ومصدرهما واحد ، والفارق بينهما هو إستخدامنا -نحن- للطاقة الجسدية .... إلخ .
+++ وبنفس المقياس ، نتعامل مع كل خليقة الله ، ومنها الخمر ، فإنه ناتج طبيعى عن تفاعلات الخمائر الطبيعية مع المواد السكرية وغيرها ، فإن إستخدمناه من أجل إستخراج الكحول ، كمادة علاجية :- كمطهر للجروح ، أو لعلاج أمراض معوية معينة ، أو كمادة مسكنة تضاف لأدوية الكحة والسعال والإلتهابات الرئوية ..... إلخ ، فكل ذلك يكون إستخداماً ممتازاً ولا عيب فيه .
+++ ولكن إن إستخدمناه للسـُكـْر والعربدة ، فيكون - حينئذ - خطية .
++++ وأذكر واقعة عايشتها أنا بنفسى ، ففى السبعينات من القرن المنصرف ، حدث لغط شديد حول الإستخدام الطبى للكحول ، وإنتهى الأمر بإلغائه وإستبداله بمواد مخدرة -- كالأفيون ، على ما أذكر -- لأنه لا غبار عليه فى نظر أولئك المعترضين .+ وقد قد كان لذلك ، فى بداية تطبيقه ، تأثير ضار جداً بمرضى أدوار البرد من المرضى المسنين ، الذين لم يحتملوا هذه المخدرات ، وقد رأيتُ البعض من المسنين يترنحون ويسقطون بسبب هذه المخدرات ، قبلما ينتبه الأطباء ويتصرفوا .
++ بل وقد تحولت هذه الأدوية -- بعد وضع المخدرات فيها -- إلى أداة لمدمنى المخدرات .
++++ وهذا أكبر دليل على الخطأ فى تحليل أو تحريم المواد المختلفة بالنظر إلى طبيعتها الذاتية ، وليس بالنظر إلى طريقة إستخدامها .


----------

